# Put that poor Soul to rest already!



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is not a life for a dog. It's cruel to keep that dog alive. Yes, the dog is a hero but what life is this dog going to live without a snout? The dog has got to be in horrible, horrible pain. No matter if the dog is wagging it's tail or not, it has got to be in tremendous pain. 

The Story of Kabang, the Hero Dog Who Lost Her Snout | Dogster

And those comments about how it would make the dog disposable if you'd PTS... heck, at least we can give them that final gift of letting them go without keeping them suffering for the rest of their life.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

That poor dog. How can she even eat? She has no upper jaw to crush her food. As heroic as she was, she deserves better. Even surgery can't give her a new snout. Can you imagine how many flies land on that and irritate it? I agree, she deserves to go with some dignity.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

that dog looks just like the one that was put to sleep after the boys held a firecracker in its mouth. in that case they said the dog could not be saved because tongue would dry out and he wouldnt be able to eat or drink


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok...I should not have read that . Poor dog.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, I understand the dog is special to them but that really just made me feel sick. I can't imagine that that dog can have any real, decent quality of life.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

God that poor dog. Let him go.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I wonder what kind of surgery they are planning as far as reconstruction goes?!? If they can do it so that she can have a 'normal' life again, then that would be great,but Idk.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

disturbing, very disturbing


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I can't bring myself to open the link


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

m1953 said:


> I can't bring myself to open the link


JMO...don't ...it's very disturbing. . I'm not a squeamish person by any means but, it's disturbing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I could have gone without seeing that.... At first I thought it was the dog who had firecrackers blown up in his mouth....

Why keep the dog alive? Yeah, it's nice to save a hero, but she doesn't look like she'll be able to eat, looks like she's probably blind, and will likely have a slew of health problems due to her snout being gone....
I'd rather her be put to sleep and die with some dignity than waiting until she's starving because she can't eat or have some kind of infection that calls for her to be euthanized....
(Sorry if that didn't really make sense - no sleep)....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I can't look at these - I agree that to keep this poor dog alive is inhumane - from well meaning people - but still inhumane....

Hugs to the poor girl and I hope they don't make her suffer any longer!

Lee


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I understand they mean well.. but they need to consider quality of life... comfort... happiness... the dog may be alive simply for the people... that isn't fair. I can't imagine the dog is going to remain healthy for long like that, if it is at all at this point.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh God, that poor dog. I realize it's a different country, but to let that poor thing get pregnant and have puppies adds insult to injury. This is horrific.

The people say their dog "saved" their children from a motorcycle. I'd bet the farm that what actually happened is that the dog simply chased and attacked a motorcycle. To imply that the motorcycle was "bearing down" on two children and the dog "saved" them by taking out the cyclist, is pretty fanciful.

Personally, I don't even like how people let dogs with two legs hop around for the TV cameras. I'm sorry, call me heartless, but if I had a puppy born with two legs, it would be euthanized. To call it "inspirational" to watch a two-legged dog attempt to get around is nothing more than a cruel freakshow. Can you imagine the pain of a dog walking on its hind legs because it has no front legs, what it must do to the dog's spine?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Sometimes I think the kindest thing you can do for an animal is to end their suffering.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

That's disgusting. Maybe the dog has a will to live, yes, but it is a difficult and miserable life ahead. How is her snout (or what is left of it..) not infected?

Recently had something similar at work: an older lab, covered in lumps, everything.. the dog had some kind of defect in it's old age. I'm not sure how to explain it, but the dog couldn't walk on his paws and his paws (toe?) were all mangled on top of each other and everywhere.. It would be like us walking on our wrists and ankles. He just laid there, barked and barked but still had life in his eyes. When I first saw him, my jaw dropped for a good few minutes. I had never seen anything like it before. Maybe a torn ACL is comparable? The dog could barely walk 30 steps, and barely hold himself up to potty. I think if people see their dog destruct like that, it's not that bad. Because they are used to it.. whereas when somebody else sees it, it's like oh my gosh. Put the poor thing down, will to live or not.. Quality of life anyone?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Oh God, that poor dog. I realize it's a different country, but to let that poor thing get pregnant and have puppies adds insult to injury. This is horrific.
> 
> The people say their dog "saved" their children from a motorcycle. I'd bet the farm that what actually happened is that the dog simply chased and attacked a motorcycle. To imply that the motorcycle was "bearing down" on two children and the dog "saved" them by taking out the cyclist, is pretty fanciful.
> 
> Personally, I don't even like how people let dogs with two legs hop around for the TV cameras. I'm sorry, call me heartless, but if I had a puppy born with two legs, it would be euthanized. To call it "inspirational" to watch a two-legged dog attempt to get around is nothing more than a cruel freakshow. Can you imagine the pain of a dog walking on its hind legs because it has no front legs, what it must do to the dog's spine?


Agreed! Agreed! Agreed! 

sometimes I look at those causes on facebook, chip ins, "rescue efforts" and whatnot and all I can think is: "WHY?" 

Why do you put that dog through more suffering, put them out of their misery, it's not getting better, but those are the heartwrenching stories, geared towards bleeding hearts and they will react on it. 

I can't see anything inspirational about this story. It's insane and cruel. Why put the dog through it, let alone put it through the stress and ship it to the US. Just let him go... :help:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Freestep said:


> The people say their dog "saved" their children from a motorcycle. I'd bet the farm that what actually happened is that the dog simply chased and attacked a motorcycle. To imply that the motorcycle was "bearing down" on two children and the dog "saved" them by taking out the cyclist, is pretty fanciful.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

m1953 said:


> I can't bring myself to open the link


I'm not going to either.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

oh gawd viewer discretion is advised  i agree with you...but at the same time i really do wonder, i've heard the family loves her and she is well taken care of and that there may possibly be reconstructive surgery done on her...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder what kind of reconstruction they will do? 

Very disturbing pictures.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

If they were keeping it around to do facial reconstruction, they should have done it IMMEDIATELY instead of making the animal suffer. What are they waiting for?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> If they were keeping it around to do facial reconstruction, they should have done it IMMEDIATELY instead of making the animal suffer. What are they waiting for?


*DONATIONS*(!!!!) of course...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

That is definitely one of the worst injuries I have seen. Poor dog. I can't imagine the pain associated with such an injury.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't believe she has lived this long in this condition as it is......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just an update I ran across today....money was raised to bring Kabang to UC Davis for reconstruction surgery! You can follow her progress here
UC Davis School of Vet Med:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish I hadn't opened the link. I'm curious how the dog managed to survive for 2 weeks on it's own with that kind of injury.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Just an update I ran across today....money was raised to bring Kabang to UC Davis for reconstruction surgery! You can follow her progress here
> UC Davis School of Vet Med:


...and she is wearing heat panties!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

NO..NO..NO..NO..This poor baby needs to be pts..She should not have to live like this...This is just wrong...


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

m1953 said:


> I can't bring myself to open the link


Me either. I'm taking everyone elses word for it. I know this group well enough to believe that if they say that the poor dog has no quality of life, that's the truth.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Freestep said:


> The people say their dog "saved" their children from a motorcycle. I'd bet the farm that what actually happened is that the dog simply chased and attacked a motorcycle. To imply that the motorcycle was "bearing down" on two children and the dog "saved" them by taking out the cyclist, is pretty fanciful.


Yup....first thing I thought was the dog was probably a "tire biter" and it had nothing to do with the kids.
Why would US vets be apart of something so wrong. The only thing I can think of is publicity....."hero vets save hero dog".....crazy.....:crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Me either. I'm taking everyone elses word for it. I know this group well enough to believe that if they say that the poor dog has no quality of life, that's the truth.


Oh yeah. There are not that many cases where the whole Group actually agrees on pts'ing a dog.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I just read the update from the vets in the US. There are NO plans to try to do reconstructive surgery. All they plan on doing is some "dental work" and closing the wound. This is beyond shameful!  This dog should have been PTS after the incident. The amount of pain the dog HAS to have endured is ridiculous to have put her through. Not to mention the daily issues of not having half her face. Then you let her have a litter of puppies?!?!? How on earth is she even eating? The kindest thing the US vets could do is end her suffering. There is nothing that they are going to be able to do for her that's going to improve her quality of life. If you truly love and admire an animal, you have to know when to say good-bye and end their suffering.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That dog bit the tire and got stuck. I'd bet just about anything on it. They should have put a bullet in her head when it happened. How the HECK did she tend to her puppies? I won't even go into them letting her HAVE a litter! 

This is sick, human selfishness. 

Some wounds cannot be healed.. Her bottom jaw is going to have serious problems now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not to mention, she has no nose!
A dog's world is scent... this is just so revolting. Ugh.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

This makes me MAD. The poor dog is in pain and they let her get PREGNANT? The owners should be.... The poor dog needs to be PTS so she is not suffering anymore. I can't understand how people can feed off the suffering of a poor animal (and that is exactly what they are doing). They are exploiting this dog to get money. Evil people


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

UPDATE --- This makes me so mad, I could spit.

Kabang's "surgery" is being delayed - because she ALSO HAS HEARTWORM & CANCER!!!! They're "trying" to determine a chemotherapeutic course of treatment for her!!!

Well, I went on a tirade last night (after the Presidential debate, of course...). I've called & emailed 2 local TV stations. Same with UC Davis. Then called a vet for whom I used to work, alumni of UCD. Premier surgeon in our area. He agrees with the assessment that Kabang should be PTS & promised to make a few calls today.

Wish I could be out on the shooting range today, instead of @ work...good way to release tension!:crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Olivers mama said:


> UPDATE --- This makes me so mad, I could spit.
> 
> Kabang's "surgery" is being delayed - because she ALSO HAS HEARTWORM & CANCER!!!! They're "trying" to determine a chemotherapeutic course of treatment for her!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And everyone on these facebook support group is like "Please stay strong little Angle." and "So heartbreaking, stay strong."

Gosh it makes me sick to my stomach. This is not helping but prolonging the suffering and avoiding the inevitable. I am so mad, so so mad. What the **** is happening to these people that they cannot make a rational and compassionate decision and let her go. this is nothing but exploiting a poor soul.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree TOTALLY! And I HATE having my hands tied - nothing I can do except complain to the vet school & the local stations that are glamorizing this hideous mess.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Delaying what they call "treatment" due to cancer and heartworms? Oh for heaven's sake! She is a DOG! Put the poor critter to sleep already! Hasn't she suffered enough?


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe we should 'blast' the FB page with our views, instead of the 'Hero Worship' that's going on. (I just did)

These vets need to be slapped...IMO.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Olivers mama said:


> Maybe we should 'blast' the FB page with our views, instead of the 'Hero Worship' that's going on. (I just did)
> 
> These vets need to be slapped...IMO. \


I know you and I have posted there already but the cries for the "hero dog" ... you just can't reason with them. Common sense went out the window. How dare we say "put that poor dog to sleep" because "miracles happen" you know. 

Makes me so mad! 

I blogged about it. Head over Heels into Dog Handling: Put Kabang out of her Misery! 

Can't keep my mouth shut any longer.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm one of those who can't/won't open the link, but after reading everyones comments I have to agree with those who have looked and saw that this is gruesome ... I can't believe that the University of California, Davis, which has such a good national reputation, would want to do anything more than put this poor dog down, especially after finding it also has HW and cancer ... inhumane!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It's sad that people won't see that the kindest thing is to put this dog to sleep. I think this has a lot to do with people wanting to 'save' this dog to make themselves feel good or to prove that they have performed a 'cutting edge' procedure.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> It's sad that people won't see that the kindest thing is to put this dog to sleep. I think this has a lot to do with people wanting to 'save' this dog to make themselves feel good or to prove that they have performed a 'cutting edge' procedure.


And you cannot argue with them, at all. 

They are like "But she is so happy,she obviously isn't in pain then"
"If this was your child, wouldn't you do everything to save your child?"

Drives me crazy!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes I think people can love an animal too much,at the point of it becoming selfish to keep them alive. I can't believe some of these facebook people can't see the bigger picture here.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dear Lord. The dog has no face, no eyes. How on earth does she eat, smell, lick??? The pain must be excruciating. AND she has heartworm and cancer. Please let her go already. I wouldn't want to live if this was ME!! I don't think it is fair to do it to a dog. Sheesh!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Playing Devil's Advocate here ---

This "accident" happened Dec 2011. Love/Hero Story concocted by owners, & donations start pouring in. TEN MONTHS LATER - the dog - & her human family - have enough $$ to travel to Calif.

They're here - UCD will "fix" the dog's face (I'm telling ya - stay away from training institutions - they ALWAYS experiment. Watched Stanford University do it to my mother).

Now - they have to delay because of other medical issues. OK - arsenic for Heartworm. Chemo for her cancer. And IF she survives - "we'll fix her face".

WTH - are you kidding me?????????????????????


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Dear Lord. The dog has no face, no eyes. How on earth does she eat, smell, lick??? The pain must be excruciating. AND she has heartworm and cancer. Please let her go already. I wouldn't want to live if this was ME!! I don't think it is fair to do it to a dog. Sheesh!


[sarcasm] Oh no, don't you know? She's such a happy dog and shows in her every move that she wants to live. The pain can't be that bad since she's such a happy dog. And if that was your child, wouldn't you want to save her?[/sarcasm]

I'm not kidding, those are the comments I got after posting my "Put her to sleep already" on their facebook. Makes me sick how blinded these people are, but hey, we are the blind ones, for not seeing, how happy she is and the chance she deserves because of that. 

GRRRR!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she's even had puppies during the last year. 


> Kabang has been living and loving for almost a year in her current state, including giving birth after saving her two human family members. Any comments to give up on her, when she has clearly not given up and is the picture of loving, life-filled energy, are at a minimum, disrespectful, and at a maximum, deranged.


That is from the facebook page. They also changed their security. You now must like the page to comment and people call for the "negative" comments to be deleted. 

USC is claiming the dog is not in pain... i can't believe they are supporting all this.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

All in the name of sensationalism and publicity.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't believe the hypocrisy. Every other owner would be blasted for not having an unspayed dog and how irresponsible it is to have an "oops" litter but this dog is being celebrated as "hero" and "supermom" on top of that because she gave a litter right after she saved the kids. 

Unbelievable how much suffering she was and still is put through.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Honestly, I doubt she will make it through the heart worm and cancer treatment-but if she does, she is just going to be a science experiment.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

pretty much. Here is a very short clip of what it actually looks like. Don't watch it if you have a weak stomach. 







and here she is with the litter of puppies.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe it is just me but looking at the pictures in the press kit, she doesn't seem to be miserable. In fact, just the opposite. If she wasn't missing her snout/upper jaw, she appears to be acting just like any other dog.

If she's able to somehow eat, be happy, playful, etc, I wouldn't put her to sleep. Without actually seeing her in person though, I'm hesitant to make any kind of judgement (though it does anger me she was allowed to whelp a litter - her immune system has already got to be taxed from fighting off infection attempting to take hold in an open wound, and they let her get pregnant??? And she still isn't spayed, she was wearing a diaper in the press photos, doesn't going into heat, pregnancy, birthing, etc, all tend to suppress the immune system? If they want to keep this dog alive they should be looking at the long term. I know surgery is rough on the immune system, but...geez).

I just can't imagine what life would be like for her not being able to smell. That's the primary way a dog experiences the world. It's like if we lose our vision. It's devastating. We can get by without it, of course, but it's a huge alteration to our daily life. And there's more...how do I say it...substance, maybe? There's more substance to our lives? We do more than eat, play, sleep, poop. Well, most of us, anyway.

I don't know. I can't honestly say what would happen if this was my dog. I think this is kind of one of those one-in-a-million things. It's miracle she wasn't killed instantly, a miracle she didn't bleed out or die from the trauma minutes/hours later, it's a miracle infection hasn't taken hold and killed her, it's a miracle the complications that has to have brought on hasn't killed her. If this kind of injury happened to any one of our dogs I very much doubt we'd be in a situation where we'd even have to decide whether to PTS or not.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree that the appearance of the dog is very disturbing, however she does not look like she is suffering and totally miserable. Animals lose different body parts and still live fulfilling life. I would have never thought that a dog in this condition could raise a litter, but she did. I dealt with vets at teaching hospitals, and they care about the animals very much. They would not intentionally make the animal suffer. I think that it up to the people who interact with the dog it judge the quality of life of the animal. The Internet public can chose whether to financially support or not.
There are many humans whose face is disfigured and they can chose to end their own life. They don't. You can google face transplants to see some before and after photos. Face injuries are particularly obvious and disfiguring, causing a strong reaction from the public.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Draugr said:


> Maybe it is just me but looking at the pictures in the press kit, she doesn't seem to be miserable. In fact, just the opposite. If she wasn't missing her snout/upper jaw, she appears to be acting just like any other dog.
> 
> If she's able to somehow eat, be happy, playful, etc, I wouldn't put her to sleep.


I agree 110%.

I personally know many dogs that have 'parts' missing. Blind, deaf, 3 legged - and they still enjoy life.

Google "Chihuahua no legs" and see all the 2-legged Chis out there living life and loving it!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> Oh my gosh, she's even had puppies during the last year.
> 
> 
> That is from the facebook page. They also changed their security. You now must like the page to comment and people call for the "negative" comments to be deleted.
> ...


I saw that she had puppies.That is just messed up. How could she care for a litter of pups with a face like that????!!!! She couldn't clean them properly,nor mention how hard it would have been to pant properly whilst it whelp.She wouldn't be able to scent her family or anything.... 

I agree that the dog should be PTS.It's not fair for her to keep on living life in pain and at a high risk of infections.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Update on this dog:

After extensive efforts and reconstructing the nasal holes, this dog went back to the Philippines.


----------

